# More Looped Tube Accuracy



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I wanted to post this as a follow-up to my "Getting Accuracy with Looped Tubes" tutorial.
This is my latest entry in the slingshotleague.com 10 meter contest and the first perfect score in any contest using looped tubes (as far as I'm aware). This is part of my ongoing quest to prove, even to myself, that looped tubes are not inheirently wild and can be as accurate as flats. The only time I get fliers (i.e shots outside of a 3" group at 10m) is when I don't follow my own advice about how to shoot looped tubes.
Having the right slingshot helps immensely and the Performance Catapults Stratagem is the right slingshot!
I'm shooting looped 2040s (because I'm also a crusader for them, even though others are finally starting to get on board) and 7/16" steel.


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice vid, in my opinion tubes are as accurate as flats cause i shoot both.
I got 2 Dankungs i shoot with tubes (1745) and a HTS and a homemade i shoot with flats,
my accuracy is as good or bad with both.

And tubes have a awesome bandlive.

Cheers

Arne


----------

